# Recycled bowl



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

A few weeks ago I took the feet off an old couch that was headed for the landfill and this is what I made from them. It's pine with a walnut knob and is finished with 4 coats of lacquer. C&C welcome.
Donny


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I like it. That was some real pretty wood in there. Did you use a glue block to hold it on the lathe?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice use of recycled materials. Never would have thought of that.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Who would have ever thought what was hiding under all that crappy finish. Beautiful work. Can't wait to see the other three.:smile:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

slatron25 said:


> I like it. That was some real pretty wood in there. Did you use a glue block to hold it on the lathe?


 
No glue block. Just trial and error. Luckly it turned out as I wanted it to. That's the second bowl I made from a couch leg. Here is a pic of the other one I made a while back. I now have a few square couch legs to work with.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

These are great. I love what you've done with them. Sure beats throwing them out. Great work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Good job Donny,
That is quite a transformation. Are you planning on finishing the inside?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice great idea.


----------



## Thriftyjc (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice recycle


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Great work. Now we have the annual inorganic waste collection this weekend, so I'll be on the look out for old couch legs as well as anything else useful that gets tossed out in my street!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

cool project! I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, LOL. The college kids around here are always throwing out broken furniture. So if you see some old guy taking the feet off of a couch sometime.........:laughing:


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

This is just awe inspiring and just beautiful. Is that some wireburning on the lid and opening?


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't get over how much I can't stop check that box out, it's friken awesome  and im starting to work on turning boxes myself, but I'm still novice with turning boxes


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

So how did u manage to attach it for those wondering?


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Considering the thickness of the bottom of the second bowl I'm guessing face plate. Trial and error was most likely trying to get it centered on plate. IDK just a WAG


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am always on the look out for wood to recycle such as chair legs(Bottlestoppers,pens),Couch legs(Bowls,stoppers,and whatever else I can think of. You can get an old wooden chair and use the wooden seat to make a turned plate of plattler out of. It's amazing what an old chair broken down can be re-used for. When I see any kind of old furniture I look at thickness and what it can be when I tare it apart.
Donny


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

MGP Roofing said:


> Great work. Now we have the annual inorganic waste collection this weekend, so I'll be on the look out for old couch legs as well as anything else useful that gets tossed out in my street!


I got all this by walking up and down the street, checking out everyone else's discards. Table & chair legs, bed legs, couch feet & ends, an axe handle, and some rimu wall studs. Now for the fun part...


----------



## jantzadam (Jul 27, 2011)

looks like a lot of potential


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

MGP, Looks like you are on your way to turning junk into treasure. As far as attaching the piece to the lathe I just put it between centers and rounded it up and turned a small tennon on the bottom. Turn it around and chuck it up and slowly hollow it out. I knew if the tennon broke it would be firewood so sharp tools and small cuts worked out well.


----------



## Daniel23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, I am so amazed at your use of recycled material. It look as if it was new. Great work If we had many like you then maybe we will send less and less stuff to the dumpster and there will be less worry about the environment and global warming and all that ****.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> global warming


:blink:

Where I grew up there were these low spots in the ground, caused by glaciers...
You may have heard of them...

They call 'em the Great Lakes.:laughing:

I'm kinda glad that the globe has warmed...

I'm gonna go burn something so's the ice doesn't come back!

But, indeed, a fine use of would otherwise be landfill.

Sorry 'bout the thread drift there...:shifty:

p


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, today I brought home some nice Cherry legs off an old chair and alot of "Nice" bamboo flooring which will become pens and stoppers. The chair legs should become some nice pens. I'll post some pics when I start.


----------

